# Young Dog/Puppy bite sleeve



## John Simpson (Jul 17, 2011)

I searched under this subject and it has been discussed quite alot in the past but I'd like some more recent input if possible. 

I have a 12 month old GSD & a very young up and coming Mal (the Mal we won't be starting bite work for a while yet). I'm wanting to progress on from the bite wedge and a soft Belgian sleeve which is were I'm at now, to a barrel type bite sleeve & develop the bite further and tidy it up. My GSD is certainly by no means the hardest biting dog but he's coming along ok.

I was looking at the Ray Allen:

301 - Ultra Puppy Sleeve – Level 1 Extremely lightweight. Weighs less than 2 lbs. Shorter barrel and upper. Easy to bite and carry which makes winning the sleeve a positive experience.

Or alternatively the:

302 - Ultra Intermediate Sleeve – Level 2 Extremely lightweight. Weighs less than 2.5 lbs. Easy to compress, promoting a full mouth bite. 

There have also been some very positive posts from people recommending the Hard Dogs 'Chomp' sleeve. 

I aren't able to really try out different brands/types of sleeves before purchasing because most of my other co-trainers have mature adult dogs (PSD) and use either hard adult barrel sleeves, hidden sleeves, suits or a combination of everything. 

I'm happy to progress slowly, spend $$ money for the right equipment and not necessarily looking for the cheapest option out there. I also don't want to purchase a sleeve that is more advanced than my dog is ready for yet.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

John Simpson said:


> I searched under this subject and it has been discussed quite alot in the past but I'd like some more recent input if possible.
> 
> I have a 12 month old GSD & a very young up and coming Mal (the Mal we won't be starting bite work for a while yet). I'm wanting to progress on from the bite wedge and a soft Belgian sleeve which is were I'm at now, to a barrel type bite sleeve & develop the bite further and tidy it up. My GSD is certainly by no means the hardest biting dog but he's coming along ok.
> 
> ...


what is the goal. where is the target?...forearm? have heard great things about the "chomp"..but never used one..


----------



## John Simpson (Jul 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> what is the goal. where is the target?...forearm? have heard great things about the "chomp"..but never used one..


At this early stage the goal is to develop a confident "full" and firmer bite specifically targeting the outer L or R forearm.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the Hard Dog Chomp and it is nice. It's the only hard barrel type sleeve I use. Good for targeting and craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Not sure what a hard barrel sleeve is going to do to make a more confident full bite though?


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

The right equipment helps but a good foundation and a good decoy will take you much further especially with the confidence. Just a rookies 2 cents....


----------

